# HERO jar



## cookie (May 11, 2009)

I put this one together   ...THE HERO jar, with IMLAY'S patent insert and BETTS band....


----------



## cookie (May 11, 2009)

picture


----------



## Stardust (May 11, 2009)

way cool!


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2009)

Your killin me Cookie. jars are my first love. I would be buying them left and right but my cash reserve is tyed up in my hot rod.


----------



## ajohn (May 12, 2009)

Hey cook,cap
 see the beauties on Gregs site?
http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/
 ...When I think of all the money I spent on lawyers!!!
 Nice jar John,You got me looking through my lids again[8D]


----------



## bottlekay (May 12, 2009)

Cookie 
 all I can say is wow  nice!
 Kay


----------



## georgeoj (May 12, 2009)

That is a very nice jar! Thanks for the picture.  
 George


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2009)

I can't afford any of Gregs jars at the moment. The wife says no more glass unless it goes in her 31 "A" show truck. Thats my girl. []


----------



## ajohn (May 12, 2009)

Hey cap, she definitely sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Stardust (May 17, 2009)

hey Kay, welcome to the forum
 I think your gonna like it here!
  []


----------



## Stardust (May 17, 2009)

she is a keeper ajohn [8|]


----------

